# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Injection Information

## ptbyjason

*POSTED BY MIKE*


Injections 101:


*** The #1 thing is to BE SAFE. Infection is always possible if you do not follow strict sanitary guidelines.***


Injection FAQ:

*Where can I get pins? 

If you are luck enough, you may be able to obtain them locally from a pharmacy, if not check the following places.

www.androusa.com

www.pharmtools.com

www.carecenter.com


*What size needle do I need?

The smaller the gauge the larger the needle.

22 or 23 Gauge, 1.5 Inch is ideal for injections into the glutes.

22 or 23 Gauge, 1.0 inch is ideal for injections into the delts/quads.

assumming oils - varies depending on juice


*Will it hurt much?

It hurts about as much as a good pinch, but that is all. After the first couple of times you poke, you get used to it.



*For drawing from a vial:

***ALWAYS wash hands before injecting***

Wipe the top of the vial with an alcohol swab before the needle enters - do this every time you pull the bottle out from storage (do not blow on the top of the vial. Let the alcohol evaporate)

Pull back on the syringe approximately as much as you are going to fill it (i.e. - if you are going to draw one cc then first load one cc of air) poke the needle into the vial.

Inject the air into the bottle so that you have created a vacuum effect and drawing will be easier

*Pull back on the plunger until the desired amount is achieved (you may do this with the bottle upside down so that you can 'flick' the syringe to get the bubbles to settle while you are still in penetration

*Once you have the amount you are looking for you will either (A). be ready to switch needles or (B). you may leave the needle on for pulling from another vial if you are going to mix 

*So (A). you will pull back on the plunger once you are out of the vial to get the remaining liquid out from the drawing needle's base

*Poking the needle in to the vial dulls it. At this point you may want to switch to a fresh (sharp) needle
You have now drawn from the vial.


*Injecting:

***Be careful not to touch the needle to ANYTHING. Think about it, you are injecting deep in to your body. Any foreign particles will be transferred deep in your tissue and you risk a nasty infection.

*Get all bubbles out of the needle - flick it until they rise to the top and then push them through the needle - make sure you get them completely out of the needle as well - don't worry about the juice dripping down the needle and don't even wipe it as it makes for great lubrication

*In the injection spot - for glute you will look down on the 'cheek' and imagine splitting it into 4 quadrants, you would inject into the upper most outer quadrant. For the leg, if you were sitting down you will inject into the outer part of the leg (but more on top, not on the side) where you have the most 'meat'

*Clean the site with alcohol and you are ready to inject

*Quickly pierce the skin and steadily push the needle into the muscle. Push in smoothly until you have but a couple centimeters left of the needle (you never inject all the way in as you want to make sure some is still visible in case the needle should break off and you need to retrieve it)

*Aspirate the syringe - pull back slightly on the plunger - you will see one of two things. (A). You will see a couple small air bubbles that when you stop applying pressure upward on the plunger will readily go back into the muscle or (B). Droplets of blood. (A) being the obviously favorable one. If there is blood you must pull out, switch needles and start over. 


*If all is well you may begin injecting. Push in slowly - you will come to find that you can 'listen' to your body and it will let you know how much it is willing to receive at once - when I inject myself I apply consistent pressure to the plunger but I go in only as fast or slow as my muscle wants to at that time. Going too fast will potentially result in an abscess. When you have completed this, wait a few seconds and then pull out and take your alcohol swab and firmly press down and massage the site to make sure everything stays in the muscle and the massage will also prevent soreness in the morning. You may bleed just a little bit, so it helps to tape the alcohol soaked cotton ball to your injection site.


Miscellaneous Tips:

*If you are self-injecting, it helps to stretch out first. If you are poking yourself on the right cheek, use your right hand to poke, and support (under) the needle with your left hand. It is not the easiest thing to do, but it can be done.

*Never inject more than 3ccs at a time

*Never mix your water and oil based gear

*With the winny shake well and you can inject water based with a slightly smaller gauge but in either case a 22-23g will work fine.

*Rotate injection spots. This will keep your receptors fresh. So right glute, right delt, right leg, left leg, left delt left glute - this will give you ample time off in between - it is up to you how much of the winny you want to inject versus take orally - but you could potentially be taking quite a few shots - make sure you dont hit an injection spot more than once per wk - you are using 6 sites so you should be fine

Will also keep you from building scar tissue

*Injections are great after a shower so the muscle is relaxed and it also helps to roll the syringe in your hand or run under hot water to heat the liquid to make it easier on you.

***ALWAYS wash hand before injecting 


Be safe!


Mike

----------


## BOUNCER

I'd like to pick out one or two observation's here. First you can safely put more than 3cc into your glutes, use a 21g as it's time consuming with anything smaller.
Shooting shoulder's keep it below 2cc, biceps 1-2cc depending. If it's your first time 1cc into the biceps is enough.
While I won't say your wrong about mixing water and oil, I have and everyone I know does too. Given a good shake you'll just be left with lots of tiny bubbles. It has never caused a problem here.

Lots of great into there.

Bouncer

----------


## Mike

The reason I kept the doses low was because it was going to be posted as an article and a lot of people were using it at the time to do their injections with and while YES it is safe to inject more than 3ccs - I dont like to state that as a rule of thumb - it will be determined by how much mass and of what kind you have at the spot of injection as to how much you should inject. So I didnt want to post that you could inject 5ccs in the quad - yet I HAVE - because I dont want just anyone running off giving themselves an absess without thinking bout it first or talking to someone.

Also - water and oil.......yes you can mix them and from the stand point of whether the two mix or not THAT doesnt matter - and as for how many bubbles you get in the syringe - that wont matter either. But I dont recommend it. Never have done it. IMO I think it will hinder the efficacy of the juice. Water based steroids are water based for a reason - and oil based are oil based for a reason....you risk structurally changing the juice (especially somehting water based) by doing this IMO

----------


## BOUNCER

Kewl reply, I could'nt disagree. And to those newbies looking to inject you WILL NOT GO WRONG following Mike's advice. Happy injecting.

Bouncer

----------


## XBiker

Mike,

This post looks strangely familiar. 

Seems that someone removed my name?

HHmmmm.  :Don't know:

----------


## little-man-zane

great post fella's.....

to all newbee's ..follow this site and it will bring you to
victory... ton's of info...on anything and everything.

----------


## Money

I am not sure if it is good or not but I always put an ice pack on my butt where I am going to do the injection. Once the location is numb then I place the needle on the location, put a little pressure and it glides in just like a hot knife on butter. I do this because when it comes to needles and pain I am a real pansy. I have not had any problems with this and I still see the results that I am looking for. I have not done my delts or my thighs before. I am wondering if the location makes a difference on the effects that you see over the time of your cycle.

----------


## Johnny Italia

What about glass vials? My needle won't penetrate glass and the vial is sealed. How do I draw from one of those?

----------


## Money

Johnny, I hope that this is not a joke question because I hate
being the laughing stock of the forum. However, I will answer
your question anyways. 
The glass vial that you speak of should be bottle necked. Around
the bottle neck or the thin part of the vial there should be a white
or blue line that goes around the vial. Take a metal nail file and
on the edge of the file (not the flat part) file around this white
or blue line. You don't need to file all the way through the glass but
enough to make a good scratch around the vial. You can then snap the
head of the vial off. Stick the needle in the open top and withdraw
your product. I hope this helps.

Todd

----------


## Johnny Italia

This is pretty damn complicated! Next time I buy regular metal capped vials! Thanks for the info.

----------


## Money

Johnny, 
You are correct. These vials are kind of a pain in the butt. I used to get these ones where you didn't have to use a file and the head just snapped off but I can't seem to find them anymore. I cut the living daylights out of my forefinger and thumb with these new glass ones a while back. It was like running a blade through my thumb and it took me forever to stop the bleeding. That is when I started using the file to thin it out before snapping the head off.
I just started a cycle last thursday. I am going to try to gain about 8kgs. Take a look in the "Cycle Results" section. I posted a thread called "Money Off and Running".

Thanks,
Money

----------


## thanh

does anyone know how many injection sites there are?
and where to inject?

----------


## thanh

do you know how many injection sites there is ?

----------


## Johnny Italia

You can find that info here. Just log onto anabolicreview.com Then select injection info.

----------


## Johnny Italia

Has anyone experienced pain when they inject in the butt cheek? My shots were going smoothly but after 4 weeks into the cycle, it's suddenly become painful to stick myself.

----------


## Money

Johnny,
I was fine this week which was my fourth injection but geez last week on the third it was so painful that I was going passout. I am not kidding about this. All of a sudden I got the cold sweats and I could feel myself blacking out. It was so bad that I had to take the needle out and lay down until I kind of cooled down. I change sides on my butt every week and just couldn't understand the excruciating pain that I felt when I tried to stick myself. 
However, this week I had another problem. It could have been psychosymatic but still I had the problem. I stuck myself with no problem but about 10 minutes later my heart started racing and I felt like I was going to pass out. I started thinking that I was going to die from using the juice or something like some do and no matter what I did I just felt bad. Then I felt like I was having a heart attack or something. It was so bad that when I laid down I was still spinning and felt like I was blacking out. I asked my wife to keep an eye on me and if I did to call the ambulance. For a moment there I didn't even think that the ambulance would make it in time. However, after about 30 minutes it all subsided and I was better. I think that sometimes that we just scare the shit out of ourselves and cause our own mental anguish. At least I hope that it is psychosymatic and not a real problem. haha

----------


## Johnny Italia

I had that passing out feeling with my 2nd shot. Turns out I was twisting around and holding that position for too long. Puts a little starin on your ribs and your breathing. Now I try to inject a little faster, or stop halfway in and straighten out for a minute. I have noticed that soaking the bottle of your juice in warm water first helps to thin it out and flow quicker through the needle. 

I was using deca and test, now it's just test. I wonder if the test is just a product that reacts poorly with your skin and causes the pain. Like rubbing alcohol would sting a cut. I don't know, but if it hurts again in a few days, I'm going to try my thigh or just quit. I've gained about 14 lbs so far and it was just so damn easy it's ridiculous. I think I would be satisfied with what I've gained so far. But this new found injection pain, it's a little too much for me.

----------


## Money

Damn, 14 pounds? I am on my 4th shot of 200mg. of Deca and 250mg. of Test. and haven't gained a pound. I say that but I have lost most of my fat and I am seeing muscle now. Therefore, maybe the muscle weight has replaced the fat weight loss. Also, I have found from past experiences that my body starts to really kick in at about 4 weeks. I hope this is the case this time because to be honest with you, I am a little depressed about the weight gain thing.
I know what you are saying about the twisting and making it difficult to breath. However, still last week it still hurt like a mother when I poked myself.

----------


## Sicilian30

Just another one of my little tips when injecting, I usually have a cotton ball ready with alcohol on it, to place on the site immediately after I pull the pin out. Always remember pull the pin out fast, I never pull pin out slow, then immediately place an alchohol filled cotton ball over the injection site, and massage it (especially after shooting sus). Then after a few mintues, I put a small bandaid on the injection hole or tape a new alcholol cotton ball on it. (Bandaids work better). 
The reason I use a cotton ball after I pull the pin, is to keep any blood from squirting out, or gear too. 
Happy poking!

----------


## Johnny Italia

Money, how much are you eating? You have to be stuffing yourself! 2 baked potatoes and half a turkey breast for breakfast, later a protein shake with peanut butter and some honey or jelly. Lunch 2 ground beef patties, a whole bag of rice, a half cup of cottage cheese and some skim milk with a scoop of protein powder. Then another big protein shake or a can of tuna. Dinner similar to lunch or breakfast, then later on another protein shake! I have never before consumed so much protein, so maybe that's why I'm growing so fast. I'm doing pretty much the same cycle as you, but I'm also doing dianabol pills, 30 mgs a day too. Dude, you've got to EAT!!! On days when I eat according to schedule and workout, I can be 2-4 lbs heavier the next morning. Remember, deca won't do anything for you unless you have consumed a huge quantity of protein. This is all my humble opinion, I could be wrong but things are working so far!

----------


## Money

Johnny, I am eating like a horse. I am also on D-Bol but only for 4 weeks. This is my last week. I pyramided from 30mg/day up to 50mg/day and I am now back down to 30mg./day. I am not on a very strict diet but I would say about a 90% strict diet. I only drink water or protein drinks and rarely grapefruit juice or cranberry juice. No soda, tea, etc. I start with a 35mg. protein bar after working out in the morning. I get home and have a couple of tuna fish sandwiches. Usually for lunch I will have a pasta with a protein drink. Mid afternoon I am eating cottage cheese, chicken, tuna and whatever else I can find laying around. Dinner is usually two chicken breasts and a salad. Before bed I have another protein drink. 
Maybe I have gained the weight but it just doesn't show on the scale because of the fat I have lost. However, I wish that an extra 14 pounds would show on the scale.

----------


## fookingrad

this may be a stupid question but what if youre injecting less ?htan the full contents of the vial? How do you store the rest safely

----------


## Phreak101

Yeah I have the same question as fookingrad, how DO you store the rest safely??

----------


## Littlericky

I used to Put it in a syringe and then put on a fresh needle before I shot it. Usually if you are splitting the ampule you are going to take it that week anyway.

----------


## resco

Since the subject is injections, I have a question. If I wanted to inject testosterone cypionate and deca -durabolin , at the same time, can I use one syringe, assuming it is large enough, to do this ? Would it be better to use 2 syringes and make 2 injections ?

Thanks for any help

Resco

----------


## Money

I mix Testosterone and Deca in the same syringe.
I am just sure to never put more than 3cc's in
the syringe per injection location.

----------


## resco

Thanks for the reply.

Resco

----------


## LookingtoCut

hey guys, I ordered my gear and will be starting cycle very soon.

I am running T200/EQ/Winny.

Week 1-10: T200 ( 400mg/week )
Week 1-10: EQ ( 400mg/week )
Week 8-13: Winny ( 50mg/ed )

I plan on mixing 1cc of T200 and 1cc of Test per shot, 2x/week.

I am ordering 23gx1" pins for Delts/Quad injections. I will not be injecting glutes, because I have nobody to inject and heard it was more difficult.

Anyhow, I have not ordered pins yet. What exactly do I need to order?

I was going to order 200 Syringes w/needles, since I figured I would need 2 per injection...

Should I order 100 syringes, and extra needles? How does that work? 

Because I have to switch needle after drawing juice from vial, due to the dull tip. Explain what I need to order pin wise. Thanx!`

----------


## gio

i got two questions first i have 1 inch pins can i use them in the glutes? second question is when i shoot in delts do i inject the whole inch?

----------


## Money

Gio, 
I use the one inch pins for the glutes and never inch and a half. 
As for the delts, I never personally inject there just because I am 
afraid of hitting a nerve or the bone or something. However, others
say that one inch is what you should be using on the delts. Once again
because I am afraid to do my delts myself, I look at my delts and wonder
where in the world that entire inch is going to go to. But when you go to 
the doctor that is what you see him use. Anyways, to really answer your
question, an inch in the glutes is good enough even though a inch and a half is preferred. An inch into the delts is what you are supposed to do.

----------


## xlcojones

Im going to have to shoot 3 deca durabolin and 1 sunst (4 cc's on monday) and 1 thursday(sust) total of 300 deca and 500 sust. How can i space it out without pokin myself so much???

----------


## circuitman

---this has been one VERY informative stretch of threads..now I have a question. A little while ago I gave myself my very first injection (1cc of cypionate ). Did it in the right glute, the pin went in like butter, but after I injected and withdrew, I really bled, does that mean i hit a blood vessel? What will happen now? Scared the shit outta me.....

----------


## Bronco

Aspirate the syringe. This is the part that allways gets to me. I never did this step for I dont really understand what to do if you do draw blood. Is everything in the dart bad b/c of the blood and it needs to all be disgarded now? @nd if you only do your glutes, is there really that much of a chance that you would hit a vain?

----------


## Bronco

please, anybody tell me what exactly to do if you draw blood?

----------


## BigDMass

BUMP i would like to know the answer about not aspirating too.

----------


## Slypknot

Goodness!

Solution: If you pull back on the plunger and get blood simply do the following - 
1. Pull the syringe out.
2. Change the pin so you're starting fresh again.
3. Put the syringe back in (in a different spot)
4. Aspirate again (should be a little hard to pull and you don't need to pull much, should see a small bubble)
5. Inject (YES - inject the AS and the blood back in)....muscle will absorb blood.

YOU SHOULD ALWAYS ASPIRATE!!! It's just being smart/safe.

----------


## Bronco

THanks for finally replying. I was allways wondering if it was ok if the blood got into the juice and if it was ok to inject. Thanks a lot for answering me

----------


## johnsomebody

Thanks for posting this PT, it's really helpful for nervous newbies like me.

I was wondering whether it was necessary to inject air into the second vial as well and there's more detailed info on using two vials at: http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbull...light=injection

----------


## kevinray3

hey, say you didnt know to aspirate . what happens if you do shoot into a blood vessel?

----------


## m0n

could die, but I have a roomate that has been doing it for a while and never has pulled the stopper back to check if blood comes in or not.

----------


## kevinray3

would you die instantly? how would you know you did it

----------


## Mr.gH

Well I don't know about all gear, but I've heard if your shooting fina and you happen to hit a vain/vessel it sucks. I believe they call it fina cough, you immediately begin coughing, and then apparently this continues for 30secs and you feel like shit. Again this is just what I heard as I have always aspirated, but god sounds horrible.
Also the best site I've found for injections is : www.spotinjections.com from what I can tell the beginning quote came from that site completely and it should given credit. It also has tons of pics showing the spots as well as a info section. Enjoy.

----------


## FancyLad

do you have to worry about air bubbles...cause i know it would be bad to get air in a vein

----------


## Mr.gH

Well personally I always tap the bubble out. Also I've only shot intermuscle, so viens havent been a issue. But for the muscle it cant be that bad seeing as how if you aspirate air bubbles can be seen. I think it takes 3-5cc of air shot into your vein to die.

----------


## Mighty Max

Newbie here, is their any problems with mixing deca and test in the same syringe??? (withdrawing and injecting both @ the same time)

----------


## itsbiggreg

Can some one help me out.I know that when shoting on site with oils you inject into the middle of the muscle eg flex the biecip find the peak mark it straighten your arm and inject where the mark is.But i read somewhere the when injecting gear it had to go below the muscle and not in the middle like oils,so how do you get it below if that is the case.Can someone tell me the right way please.

----------


## bermich

Gonna take sust. Like 400 mg week. Is that one injection a week at 400 mgs or do you space it out?

----------


## sp_atreyu

Im getting ready to do a cyle of deca and winny for the first time and it calls for 200mg of deca and 50mg. How many cc's would that be, I Have no clue how much to pull in to the syringe.

----------


## inevitable

bermich, i've talked to people and been reading up alot on sus 250 becuz i am startin my cycle of deca and sus 250.. they all say spread it out... someone correct me if i am wrong but i thinks im right.....
btw here's my cycle:

wk 1-12 250mg-500mg/wk sustanon 250
wk 1-10 200mg-300mg/wk deca
wk 1-14, 10mgs ED; 14-17 20mgs nolvadex 
wk 14, 300mgs 1st day, 100mgs for 10 days, 50 mgs for 10 days clomid

----------


## Buyuadrnk

I have never checked for blood in the needle, I have always just stick and go. Seriously though what are the complications I know Mon says death but do you still get the full result from the juice? Does it stay in your system as long or does it exit the body quicker?

----------


## hapkidoj

First of all, your information really is useful. Today I injected 6 cc's of deca into my left glute. It went in fine. I used to inject myself and most of my fraternity brothers about 8 years ago. I am a little rusty these days but everything seemed to go well. The only problem I had was that the amps of deca I have are only 1 cc of 50 mgs... So it was a pain in the ass(no pun) to break open 6 bottles and only inject 300 mgs. I want to do 400 per week for 10 weeks. (by the way, is that ok?) And the syringe I was using was 23 and 1".Now I know the ideal is 22 and 1.5". So I was wondering if I will still get the same benefits. If not, I have to search for a bigger needle. Or should I start injecting it into the delt? And If I do it into the delt, I have to do at least 3 shots, once per week because the cc's per mg ratio is so low. What do you suggest? I hope you can make sense out of this mess I just wrote! Thanks so much bro...

----------


## _euro_

Can Somone Help Me.....im Just Starting And Im Not Sure Wat Juice To Use...
Does Anyone Know What I Should Start With?...SEND ME AN E-MAIL AT [email protected] 

THANX EURO  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## traps4life

i dont know about that but youll be ****ed up, and even if u dont aspirate , wich is stupid, youll know it doesnt feel right

----------


## Tiny205

I dont know if anybody reads this forum anymore but I started to develope deposits of juice in my glutes recently. First question is how do I get these to go away, second am I wasting my juice if I continue to inject in this area, third how often should I be able to inject in a area?

----------


## Physical_Specimen

my method of injecting is quite simple, does nebody else use this approach?

I put my thumb on my hip bone, and then spread my hand evenly across my cheek, where the pinky lands is the approximate site injection . . . .

----------


## Mr.Man

are the places you've mentioned the only places you can spot shoot? i'm actually asking the questions for my fiance

----------


## mpluse

the last time I injected, I noticed that it must have leaked out.... I had some on my skin. Am I not going in deep enough. Has anyone else had this problem, is it normal?

----------


## phwSSJ

here is a usefull piece of information. Alcohol and peroxide do not disinfect, they are used so remove dirt particles out from an injury(peroxide) or off the skin(alcohol). They pretty much work and keep stuff clean but they do not kill bacteria. Soap kills bacteria. 
Like I said, alcohol will work, they use it in hospitals and doctors offices but when an MD goes to operate he/she cleans themselves with soap! same if you want to go into ICU Room.

----------


## Thomacski

Hi!Can i inject with a 25 gauge needle?I would be injecting sus250!25 gauge was the only thing that i could get!

----------


## Miles_playboy

Important question guys, I just got my pins, and they were from a diabetic, the pins are about 1/4 to 1/2 inches long and I need to know if they will work and where? I don't think they'd reach muscle in my leg or glutes, but maybe my delts??

----------


## Miles_playboy

Important question guys, I just got my pins, and they were from a diabetic, the pins are about 1/4 to 1/2 inches long and I need to know if they will work and where? I don't think they'd reach muscle in my leg or glutes, but maybe my delts??

----------


## The Baron

> Important question guys, I just got my pins, and they were from a diabetic, the pins are about 1/4 to 1/2 inches long and I need to know if they will work and where? I don't think they'd reach muscle in my leg or glutes, but maybe my delts??


No. And please don't do this to yourself. Trust me, you are not ready for this.

----------


## NoobJuice

the noobs came out of the fukn wood work on this one .......

----------


## The Baron

> Johnny, 
> You are correct. These vials are kind of a pain in the butt. I used to get these ones where you didn't have to use a file and the head just snapped off but I can't seem to find them anymore. I cut the living daylights out of my forefinger and thumb with these new glass ones a while back. It was like running a blade through my thumb and it took me forever to stop the bleeding. That is when I started using the file to thin it out before snapping the head off.
> I just started a cycle last thursday. I am going to try to gain about 8kgs. Take a look in the "Cycle Results" section. I posted a thread called "Money Off and Running".
> 
> Thanks,
> Money


Those are called "ampules" or in the UK "ampoules" and gearheads and med people call them "amps" for short. They are not vials.

You do not necessarily have to score around the neck of the amp. I routinely snapped them off clean. Scoring helps but I find it time consuming and a big bother for nothing. There are amp cutters available and you can also use the (clean) cap of a bic pen over the head of the amp. Wrap the body in clean gauze. A brisk snapping motion works best. Careful not to spill the juice.

----------


## The Baron

> Since the subject is injections, I have a question. If I wanted to inject testosterone cypionate and deca -durabolin , at the same time, can I use one syringe, assuming it is large enough, to do this ? Would it be better to use 2 syringes and make 2 injections ?
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> Resco


Perfectly okay to mix two or more oil based AAS in the same rig. In fact, deca, when mixed with sust or any juice with a lot of BA, helps dilute it and so reduces pain a bit. Mixing reduces the number of holes you have to poke in yourself, too. Just think about what you are doing and always think clean, think sterile, and think "jab with a fresh, sharp, pin" for healthy, safe, and comfortable results.

----------


## Chrizzum

[/QUOTE]
*Aspirate the syringe - pull back slightly on the plunger - you will see one of two things. (A). You will see a couple small air bubbles that when you stop applying pressure upward on the plunger will readily go back into the muscle or (B). Droplets of blood. (A) being the obviously favorable one. If there is blood you must pull out, switch needles and start over. [/QUOTE]

What happens if you forget to check for blood and you shoot into a vein?
When I was done, a [email protected] of blood came rushing out. Did I lose half of my $h!t?

----------


## TKISS

I Am Having Trouble Loading My Syringe From The Vials. It Is Such A Pain Because It Eems Like There Is No Pressure Or Vacuum Effect To Help Load The Steriod To The Needle. Can You Please Give Me A Tip On How To Do This Easier. Thank You This Is My First Post.

----------


## johnsomebody

> I Am Having Trouble Loading My Syringe From The Vials. It Is Such A Pain Because It Eems Like There Is No Pressure Or Vacuum Effect To Help Load The Steriod To The Needle. Can You Please Give Me A Tip On How To Do This Easier. Thank You This Is My First Post.


I assume this is cuz you're not injecting an amount of air equal to what you're pulling out into the vial first so there's a vacuum. I've learned to inject the air after inverting the vial rather than before -makes the problem less likely.

----------


## TKISS

[B]thanks for the info, but does that also apply to the glass bottleneck vials because these are the ones i have. sorry if i wasnt specific enough. i would appreciate any help. thanks guys.

----------


## hobbitlifter

I have learned on here that it is easy to open amps with a pen top. Just put the pen top on the bottle neck part and snap. This way you don't have to deal with cutting your hand

----------


## dirtyguy

:Confused:   :Hmmmm:  HI newbie here got a thicker here 4 any 1 - what is gyno ALSO do i really need to use another roid after going 8 weeks on test 1st cycle ever

----------


## tredeuce

whats up, never knew juice was so damn technical...ne way im on my first cycle, week and i was wondering if its normal that my muscle where i inject just kills me for a couple days after injecting...?whick it proly is im not too worried about that but i was also wondering if its normal to have a little lump where i injected...i cant really notice it but if i flex my a*s i can see a slight lump and it kills...i have 1.5" pins so it was deep...i just dunno if its normal or critical? please lemme know thanks fellas

----------


## ojibwe

Hmmm I don't have a "lump" In My Ass,but it did hurt for 3 days,but I think I put it in 2 fast,Hope the lump goes away, Tredeuce

----------


## big an rich

Who else hates multi use vails? I can't stand em cos I always end up with too much or not enough!!!

----------


## Lucifer1

I get real nervous before my shots...dont know what it is. Its just something about giving it to myself. Any tips that you could give a p*ss like me lol?

----------


## LiftHardWithoutFear

wow, thanks for the information on what to do if you aspirate blood slypknot!

----------


## ultraaman

> whats up, never knew juice was so damn technical...ne way im on my first cycle, week and i was wondering if its normal that my muscle where i inject just kills me for a couple days after injecting...?whick it proly is im not too worried about that but i was also wondering if its normal to have a little lump where i injected...i cant really notice it but if i flex my a*s i can see a slight lump and it kills...i have 1.5" pins so it was deep...i just dunno if its normal or critical? please lemme know thanks fellas



This happened to me too. been 2 days now and no amount of ice/heat/massaging seems to help. it is going down and i assume will be gone eventually but how do I avoid doing this again?

----------


## tomcat86

i am a newbie to all of this also and what is aspirating and what does it do?

----------


## big an rich

You pull back the plunger on the syringe. If you see blood in the syringe it is advisable to withdraw and re-inject as you are likely to inject into a blood vessel. You are very unlikely to die from this as many think but it is still not advisable. If you are unlucky enough to enter a vein you may die though. Most likely you'd nick a vein or even pass through one if indeed you hit one.

----------


## Lil man 10

Guys please read before you post!!! alot of you are asking questions that are stickies is different forums be patient and read!!!! I have learned more on here in a few months than ever before, If you really have to ask how to aspirate or how to open my amps or where to inject or how to draw out of vials then you have not read near enough and are not ready for AAS now let me guess the next question is what is AAS right ? well read and you will find out!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ragingapplesauce

Good Info. definately gonna have to go with ... :7up:  thats right the 7 up guy.

----------


## kdrkid81

how much would your gains be hindered if you only use one injection spot, everytime i hit my shoulders i either hit something or am in massive pain for the next few days, never done my quads and i stay on my right glute lol scared of the left cause of the siatic nerve that runs down it

----------


## guest589745

> *POSTED BY MIKE*
> 
> *Rotate injection spots. This will keep your receptors fresh.


 :Hmmmm:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> 


originally posted in: 09-25-2001

That was 5 years ago... of course it's outdated.. research has progressed a lot since then.

No need to bump this thread... it still contains a bunch of good info  :Hmmmm:

----------


## guest589745

> originally posted in: 09-25-2001
> 
> That was 5 years ago... of course it's outdated.. research has progressed a lot since then.
> 
> No need to bump this thread... it still contains a bunch of good info



It was already bumped a half an hour ago. I was lookin at that because a member here is thinking that this is true. And like you said, I told him its outdated.

----------


## mashedp

lilman10... said it plain and clear...

----------


## hippie1171

great post. followed guidelines and everything went smoothly. still sore but heating pad, here i come.

----------


## bacd2006

Can I inject winstrol with some xylocaine or procaine to avoid/relief injection pain?

I've injected juice on my cuads and noted some growth in the injection spot, so I'd like to try it on my biceps but have my doubts 'cause I don't know exactly how to inject the biceps and any aditional precautions, any advice?

Have you experience some benefit while injecting oil based and water based steroids mixed, like reduced pain, local growth... lower risk of the infections, etc. In fact, is there any medication that comes with oil and water mixed together for injection?

Thanks

----------


## ScottyDog

Did my first shot of B12 last night using the method described here. It was surprisingly painless, never felt the needle going in, nor the injection. I do have one question though. I attempted to aspirate the syringe, but I saw neither an air bubble or blood while giving the plunger a slight pull. Should I pull harder, or am I ok?

----------


## ScottyDog

2nd shot didn't go so well. Tried the other glute and it hurt. Maybe the pin was just a bit dull. Tried again to aspirate , but after giving it a serious pull, nothing. No air bubble or blood. I'm I doing something wrong?

----------


## ScottyDog

ok, getting better at the shots. Bought 25-gauge for the delts and legs. Much less pain than shooting delts with the 23! Still no air bubble. I guess that's a good thing.

I have found on a few injections that the liquid doesnt seem to want to go in. After giving the plunger a bit more pressure, it finally goes. Is this a bad thing?

----------


## usahoe18

I dont pull back on the plunger either. I'm giving myself thigh shots, but not in the more "meatier" spot of the outside quad muscle. I was told do it lower (the spot when you flex your leg and your outside quad muscle is rounded off a couple inches above your knee cap). I stick it there and it goes in like butter. I pull out and sometimes a tiny bit of the juice leaks back out, and then the hole bleeds a little like usual. 

If everything goes normal and pain free, I'm assuming this injection site is fine. Because of where my injection site is, does my muscle still absorb it as well as the upper outer quad? 

If you do hit a blood vessel, does the muscles still absorb it? And how do you know if you hit a vessel if you don't aspirate ?

Write back soon and let me know what you think...

----------


## Beefyman

thanks good post man!

----------


## Beefyman

thanks good post man!

----------


## ebomb6789

Great info its still hard as hell to go anywhere but the shoulder

----------


## Growingpains

:AaGreen22:

----------


## Phil ORourke

great imfo for rookie,tanks

----------


## finny

Lots of great information here. I haven't done my cycle yet, just reading a lot. Hopefully, I will do one in a couple of months.

From reading, I just wish it was easier to inject or you had some assistance. Here is an idea for a business - an injection station. I wouldn't mind paying someone 2-3 bucks to do an injection. Imagine 50 guys going through in one night. 100-150 buck for two hours work wouldn't be bad either. 

Has anyone asked their doctor for assistance with injections?

----------


## needles

Great info, never realized a there would be that many steps involved. I hate needles.

----------


## weaz12

I shoot into my glutes all the time but id like to shoot in my delts....ive tried with winny but that is all....once i shot deca in my delt and had a baseball size lump for three days what am i doing wrong?

----------


## ojibwe

Maybe you are shooting your gear way to fast? Or not deep enough.

----------


## Gambler

what happens if you miss the glute muscle where does the oil go. Will it eventually make it into your system?

----------


## cslade305

This info has been helpful. Does anyone know of a thread that is the basics for reading the syringe?

----------


## midnight777

this is why i love this site  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Ranger32

I noticed on some of my injections after withdrawel a little blood comes out which I assume is normal, but it also appears that there is also oil mixed in with it. am I injecting wrong and allowing the oil to come back out not deeply penetrating the muscle deep enough? Or is this just plasma mixed with blood or normal, it's not alot, but almost everytime it seems some small amount of oil comes back out

----------


## stu5413

if some small air bubbles appear when asperating do i need to start again after getting them out or isit ok to carry on

----------


## DSM4Life

What is up with all you noobs bumping old threads ?

----------


## one8nine

> if some small air bubbles appear when asperating do i need to start again after getting them out or isit ok to carry on


its okay that means youre in the right spot

----------


## hdsupercrewf150

> What is up with all you noobs bumping old threads ?




Better that them making a new thread on something already here.

----------


## TheBeastWithin

If you were going to inject ED, and there's no chance of you injecting into your delts, is it really a major issue going twice to the same spot in one week? I ask this bc running Test and Tren at 50 ED would require this. I have shot in the leg before and had no issues until my last cycle. The last time my leg was killing me and I only injected into the glute, but this was only while shooting test and I only had to inject twice a week. I'd like to only shoot the glutes if possible. But if I have to suck it up should I inject EOD n just go twice in the glutes and quads or will this ruin the life of the test and tren?

----------


## e.nergie

when is the best injection time? after or before the workout, or does it matter?

----------


## Lil man 10

only question is will this thread make it ten years!

----------


## The Chew

Would it be advisable to approach a doctor and ask for help injecting AAS? I mean, their is supposed to be doctor-patient confidentiality right, it's like they're going to turn you in? Thanks.

----------


## Big

> Would it be advisable to approach a doctor and ask for help injecting AAS? I mean, their is supposed to be doctor-patient confidentiality right, it's like they're going to turn you in? Thanks.


ummm...no. doctors seldom help their patients break the law.

----------


## The Chew

I see, it makes sense obviously. Didnt know if there were any out there that would at least rather you be safe than try it yourself and end up hurting/killing yourself. Thanks.

----------


## e.nergie

> I see, it makes sense obviously. Didnt know if there were any out there that would at least rather you be safe than try it yourself and end up hurting/killing yourself. Thanks.


no, its considered aiding and abetting

----------


## firsttimer555

> What about glass vials? My needle won't penetrate glass and the vial is sealed. How do I draw from one of those?


i all for not bumping old threads but you have to love a post like this no matter how old it is

----------


## Big

> inject in the bicep ?


I'm guessing by the question mark at the end that's a question, but it looks a lot like a statement. my reply is:
inject in the bicep.

----------


## apstylez

All this injecting stuff and all I can find are orals and tablets SMH!

----------


## cah027

I have a completely newb question. I am just wondering if I am doing it wrong. Do you count the dose that is in the draw needle. So lets say you are drawing the dose and the tip of the needle is submerged and you draw the plunger back to the dose mark you need and the needle is full without air. Is this correct or should you not count the amount in the needle? I draw with an 18 g and push with a 25 so when I switch needles I pull the plunger way back and count the dose and its about 30mg more when you include the amount from the draw needle. I hope I am explaining this right. I think my Dr is putting me on an very conservative dose to begin with so it probably doesn't hurt. 

Thanks

----------


## Chakeffemia

You blocked the TPS at a fixed position .........

-With this position that you now have ,is start 100 AND Performance on very top end is 100 aswell ? 

so no sputters ,powerloss at all

----------


## elendil

interesting information

----------


## elendil

thanks again

----------


## willydawadd

Great information, never was really sure about injecting, I always thought seeing blood when you pull back on the syringe was good.

----------


## hannon33

so if I wanted to do the shots in the bicep what would be the best needles to get? I'm thinking that would be the best place

----------


## gixxerboy1

> so if I wanted to do the shots in the bicep what would be the best needles to get? I'm thinking that would be the best place


i use 25g 1inch for my biceps

----------


## hannon33

for shoulder shots is it a good rule of thumb to find the shoulder bone, line ur 3 fingers down from the shoulder bone and inject on the side of your nail?

----------


## venturac

should a guy push the whole needle into the muscle? or just enough to get into the muscle?

----------


## beerdogg

> should a guy push the whole needle into the muscle? or just enough to get into the muscle?


Leave some of the needle out in case it breaks then you can pull it out.

----------


## dobe1000

Hi:

I've been alternating between thighs and the right glute for 7 weeks now (once a week). I use a 1.5" 22 gauge for the glute and a 1" 25 gauge for the thighs. It's been very very easy except today.

I injected the right thigh about 45 degrees off top and a hand length up from the knee as usual. 

After doing everything suggested in the 1st post of this thread, the needle went in smoothly but 1/2 way in I felt extreme pain. I pulled out the 1" needle and replaced it with the 1.5" one. I picked a spot closer to the top -- about 40 degrees from the top on the right side.

It went in smoothly until about 1/2 way. I then felt that same extreme pain. It hurt so much I just injected without aspirating. I pulled out the needle and there was a lot more bleeding than normal. That was about 2 hours ago and I feel fine but I'm trying to figure out what happened and why I never felt this pain before?

I've looked closely at the photos on the spot injections site and I swear I injected where suggested but why the extreme pain and how do I avoid it in the future? 

Does anyone have any thoughts? 

Thanks for any ideas.

----------


## dvddncn

Have a quick question. Just injected into my delts, 1cc each. About day 2 they both hurt like I was dead armed. For the right shoulder it only lasted about 24 hours, but the left it has lasted about 3 days. My left delt is currently rock hard, extremely sore and the skin has a pink tint to it. I was told by a lot of guys I know the initial day or two of pain is normal, but I can't figure out why my right side is fine and my left is killing me?

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## machz69

> Bump


How important is it to keep changing sites? Is there a reason you can't keep hitting the spots? I was wondering about that?

----------


## crazy mike

> How important is it to keep changing sites? Is there a reason you can't keep hitting the spots? I was wondering about that?


You have to use your own discretion and know what your body is showing and telling you. Since we are tearing tissue when we inject we build back scare tissue. After some time this will become hardened and will not have it's natural elasticity. You will end up with a hard lump and scar tissue doses not go away. Then it can even get unsightly and carry a little discomfort due to it being hard. Most everything dealing with injections comes back to common sense. ...crazy mike

If you pin for many years you will know. It's just a fact of stabbing your body with a needle, hard object.....cm

----------


## machz69

oh ok, there's no worries there for myself, now this might be a dumb question but, does the muscle your injecting tend to build more then other muscles or ?

----------


## smile

I have some question... If I am injecting Test E 250mg/ml and HCG 250iu , both twice weekly (Monday and Thursday) , 
Should I inject the HCG in the same spot as the Test?
Can I inject just in the glutes , left glute on Monday right glute on Thursday throughout the whole cycle 
or do I have to pin in other muscles/sites ?

----------


## XBiker

> I have some question... If I am injecting Test E 250mg/ml and HCG 250iu , both twice weekly (Monday and Thursday) , 
> Should I inject the HCG in the same spot as the Test?
> Can I inject just in the glutes , left glute on Monday right glute on Thursday throughout the whole cycle 
> or do I have to pin in other muscles/sites ?


The test should be intramuscular and the HCG should be done sub-q, although some people do the HCG IM as well.

Rotate sites as best you can, it's the optimum way to allow your body to heal and minimize scar tissue.

----------


## MutantD

I know it's not usually recommend to pin more than 2cc I the delts but how hard is it on you to pin 3? I'm 6'1" 235lbs 36yo and not positive about bf% I'm currently on my 2nd week of 400mg/Deca 600mg/Test Cyp and 150mg/Prop per week. I'm pinning 1cc/1.5cc/.5cc Monday and Thursday .5cc Prop on Saturday. I'm pretty much strictly pinning my glutes because my thighs get so angry if I go there! I don't want to burn out my receptor sights or develop scar tissue early! Can I pin 3cc in my shoulders to at least have a 4 spot rotation? Any help will be appreciated!

----------


## nussnussbaby

Great post - bookmarked. Should come in hand!

----------


## Bullethead89

What's up guys, I'm new to this forum stuff but I'm starting my second cycle. It's been about a 1 year and a half since my first cycle. I have some questions that need some feedback. I'm starting on Test Cyp 300mg/ml I'm only taking 1cc/per dose on Mondays and Fridays. I started my cycle in the same area I had when I first started my first cycle ever. The pain and tenderness as well with the swelling and redness has been more intense than ever before. It's slightly warm to touch not to bad. I figured after the first shot that it would go away by the second shot well it didn't but I went ahead with the dose and now it's been a week since I've done my second shot and it's not as swollen nor as red or as warm but still a knot and still swollen n red and but not spongy. I'm kind if lost on why I would never have had these problems before with the deca but now Ita causing problems. Nothing has come to a head at the injection site and after further review I found out that the way I was originally taught where to take my stuff was not the perfect place to actually be taking the stuff if you split the glute in fourths I've been taking it in the left glute midway on the right side of the left glute and before with the deca. No problems. Had great results but now I'm ffing hurting. So what do y'all think. Any advice would be welcomed

----------


## AverageGymRat

I draw from amps which is a little different, but I have one tip for you. It you are a pus*y like me, buy both 23g and 25g needles. Draw with 23g and, change them, and inject with 25g. It takes little longer but it is absolutely painless! I usually close my eyes, push for 5 seconds and then the 1.5 inch needle is all the way in before I even feel it.

----------


## carbman

Hello!

What are the resons to warm the amps before sucking the oil? I have heard that it makes the oil smoothier and that way helps with sucking it and also can help with the pain. But Do i have to do it? I have also heard that when the juice is "crystallised" ? you can suck it only when you make it warm enought. But how often the juice is crystallised? And should i see it if that is the case. Sorry if that is stupid question but i wanna be sure  :Smilie:

----------


## Brandontt26

> Hello! What are the resons to warm the amps before sucking the oil? I have heard that it makes the oil smoothier and that way helps with sucking it and also can help with the pain. But Do i have to do it? I have also heard that when the juice is "crystallised" ? you can suck it only when you make it warm enought. But how often the juice is crystallised? And should i see it if that is the case. Sorry if that is stupid question but i wanna be sure


 Yes you warm it to make the oil liquify a bit more.. Helps with drawing it and injecting also helps it disperse into the muscle easier. You will see it if its crystallized it wl turn white. Just warm it in hot water

----------


## Jdrose1961

> I had that passing out feeling with my 2nd shot. Turns out I was twisting around and holding that position for too long. Puts a little starin on your ribs and your breathing. Now I try to inject a little faster, or stop halfway in and straighten out for a minute. I have noticed that soaking the bottle of your juice in warm water first helps to thin it out and flow quicker through the needle. 
> 
> I was using deca and test, now it's just test. I wonder if the test is just a product that reacts poorly with your skin and causes the pain. Like rubbing alcohol would sting a cut. I don't know, but if it hurts again in a few days, I'm going to try my thigh or just quit. I've gained about 14 lbs so far and it was just so damn easy it's ridiculous. I think I would be satisfied with what I've gained so far. But this new found injection pain, it's a little too much for me.


I read something about "Tren Cough" when injecting Trenbolone , something about the oil and potential allergic reactions. I found certain brands of gear Tren, Deca , or Cyp. have given me that reaction when I shoot around 2cc or more. At times I have developed a cough so bad so fast it felt like my lungs were filling up with fluid and I was going to black out. I can usually tell after about 5 seconds of the injection if this is going to happen and I try to suppress the cough. Once it starts it goes for about 2 or 3 minutes. Anyone listening would think I'm dying, I get sweats, tears, increased heart rate. I found that if I reduce the amount per injection to 1.5 or less that it happens less frequently. It was like a lottery. 10 times.....no problem 11th...I'm dying. 

Maybe someone with more knowledge can comment on this.

----------


## TripleT

Just got done reading this and all the replies! Thanks for the knowledge! Very informative.

----------

